

Native to web iOS apps, or there and back again - dmytton
http://blog.serverdensity.com/2012/05/04/native-to-web-ios-apps-or-there-and-back-again/

======
speg
We are working on our first app and already experiencing the same thing. We
decided to use PhoneGap as a quick and easy way to get both iOS and Android.
But the performance hit means we have already started thinking about going
native after the very basic 'StopGap' 1.0 is out the door.

Performance on iOS isn't actually that bad, but it still doesn't _feel_ right.

